# I can't boot to FreeBSD, Error with fstab and fsck_ext2fs



## tehoki (May 22, 2011)

I haved rebooted my FreeBSD 8.2, now I can't boot to FreeBSD. This is my error:






and this is my fstab





When I try:

[cmd=]mount -a[/cmd]

```
mount: /dev/ads03 Operations not permited
```

I have tried to find fsck_ext2fs but I can't see it.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2011)

Assuming ad0s3 really is an ext2 filesystem, installing sysutils/e2fsprogs would provide fsck_ext2fs.  But it will be in /usr/local/sbin and may not be available on bootup when the system wants to check that filesystem.  If that happens, add the late option to /etc/fstab.

In the meantime, press Enter and you'll be in single-user mode.  Remount / read/write:
`# mount -u /`
`# mount -t ufs`
Then edit /etc/fstab.


----------



## tehoki (May 23, 2011)

Hi,
This is my new /etc/fstab

```
..
/dev/ad0s3   /data  extfs2   rw,late 0 0 
..
```

Reboot, I get error:


```
mount local file system :mount:  /data/usr/: No such file or directory
```

But I have directory /data in root dicrectory. 

This is my output in directory 





and 





How can I fix it ?

Thank you your help.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2011)

It's hard to tell what you're trying to do.  Yes, there's a data directory, but /usr is a link to /data/usr.  And that's all on /.  Then the /data filesystem is mounted over it... That's confusing and questionable.  Putting all of /usr on a drive that is mounted late is probably also going to be a problem.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

Why on earth did you install /usr/ on an ext2 filesystem?


----------

